

Ask HN: How is teaching Visual Basic limiting? - strayer

English teenagers are taught Visual Basic disguised as general event-driven programming. This limits their view of what event-driven programming is. But, how much? Is it really an issue?<p>http://www.edexcel.com/migrationdocuments/BTEC%20Nationals%20from%202010/Unit-14-Event-Driven-Programming.pdf
======
wkearney99
And it also likely introduces them to using much more robust editing tools
that just a text editor.

You can learn programming badly in any language or environment. So it depends
far more on the curriculum and the teacher than the environment itself.

------
pitchups
Visual Basic is an easy and fun introduction to programming and there is
nothing limiting about it.

